# food contamination show Dr. Oz



## emma's sheep (Mar 11, 2010)

Not sure who watches Dr. Oz but today he taked about food contamination on things like tomatoes and tomato sauce and peanut butter. Apparently according to the food and safety regulations it is acceptible to have certain amounts of rat hair and rat feces in these foods. I found this hugely disturbing and it makes me glad I have done so much canning this year. Also insect parts in baby formula. The show was very informative today. Even though I live in Canada it makes you really question what you buy now at the grocery store. I find myself reading the labels more and more. I guess one can not be to careful and preserving ones own garden is a very smart and safe thing to be doing. Emma


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

That's pretty nasty. No wonder so many people get sick so often.


----------



## strawhouse (Aug 7, 2010)

blegh! (that was the sound of me puking a bit in my mouth!)

I could rant forever about the stuff in baby formula.
It's pretty scary what stuff goes into our food. I know quite a few food handlers (restaraunt, to factory workers) who do things to the food, or have seen others do things and not care. One guy worked at a pizza store. He peed in the sauce every nite for 7 years. 
Never mind the nasty chemicals and junk we ingest as normal ingredients!

Your right, sure does make you appreciate all the home made things we do!


----------



## D Lynn (May 26, 2008)

Ewwwwwweee. 
So, I guess I should be relieved when I find a cat hair in my homemade salsa knowing I can likely identify the culprit who put it there and rest assured that I have sterilized said cat hair thoroughly!

More power to homemade food ! :rock:


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Don't forget pantry moths.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

BPA-think of how toxic that is and how hard it is to find cans in the grocery store without it. Nearly impossible. That's about 95% of the reason I spent some much time canning this summer.


----------



## Gladrags (Jul 13, 2010)

D Lynn said:


> So, I guess I should be relieved when I find a cat hair in my homemade salsa knowing I can likely identify the culprit who put it there and rest assured that I have sterilized said cat hair thoroughly!


Knowing how fastidious my cats are in the first place, I don't worry a bit about a little fur in my food ... LOL ...


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

it has always been that way. what he didn't tell you was about the parts that are aloud in chocolate and coffee. due to the beans looking so much like roaches.
Face it there is NO way to make food 100% pest free.


----------



## Eyes Wide Open (Oct 14, 2010)

Unsavory stuff is always a part of our food, really - yet the type and concentration in factory food is just disturbing.

Unfortunately most people would absolutely freak about plucking a green worm off their head of cauliflower - something I do often and don't think twice about. But they don't see the crap in the cans so they don't worry about it.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

How about eating out, even in the fancy places. The chefs we see on TV probably haven't cooked in months or even years, the real cooks/chefs are unempoyables, non english speaking immigrants, alcoholics etc. 
My husband is a licensed Plumber, he says folks wouldn't believe what the majority of restaurant kitchens 'harbor', causes his stomach to churn. (Gordon Ramsey would run out screaming gibberish...~lol~...)


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

That's why food handlers are supposed to wear bright blue bandaids - in case they loose one, it makes it easier to pick out of the food.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I grew up on a grain farm, and it always surprises me to find people are surprised to learn about all the "non food" parts that get into their food.


----------



## emma's sheep (Mar 11, 2010)

I don't mind the insect parts so much but the thought of rats , hair or feces is a little disturbing. I guess you think that when food handling facilities are inspected that these things would be eliminated or not allowed. Although I am not surprised but I guess when you hear that it is acceptable that is a little upsetting also. One would think with all the technology that we would be moving forward and not backward. I have canned probably 400 or more jars of food this summer and made juice, dehydrated and frozen food so as not to have to buy it. This makes it all seem so worthwhile. As far as eating out thats doesn't sound like much of an option either. On a positive note I just picked broccoli from my garden for supper and the weather here (Nova Scotia Canada) has been quite cold lately. Snow will soon be here. Emma


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Ugh.... groan.... gag.... Wish I hadn't read this thread!! I know that there is foreign material in commercially prepped foods as I worked at Oscar Mayer (don't ask). I also know that some restaurants have disgruntled emloyees that do nasty things to people's food. I worked at a smorgasboard and watched the kitchen staff 'stir' a pot of potatoe salad with their arm! I know they didn't wash all the way to their arm pits! What I gagged on was that someone would PEE in pizza sauce every night and not get caught!! OMG but that grossed me out big time. Makes me want to eat at home even more now. -Catherine


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

You have to remember, the food they are talking about is processed in big warehouses, and rarely touched by human hands so you're going to have; insect parts, rat hairs, etc.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

> it has always been that way. what he didn't tell you was about the parts that are aloud in chocolate and coffee. due to the beans looking so much like roaches.


Heh. You make me think of a reproduction of an old coffee container that I have. The brand name was Old Judge Coffee. In small italics in between Judge and Coffee, it's labeled "Irradiated." Underneath the word Coffee, it says "Old Judge.... Settles The Question."


----------

